# Karbonn Smart A24 | Jelly Bean | 4.5" qHD | 1.2 GHz Dual Core | 8 MP | 13k | August



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2012)

I think I pretty much relayed the entire info to you with the title itself but here's a paragraph form for my buddies 

Karbonn is all set to launch their "phablet" (but 4.5" today is just a normal smartphone) at the end of august. Armed with a 1.2 GHz dual core processor, this Android 4.1 Jelly Bean based smartphone is all set to take the market by storm and surprise. At the back is an 8 MP camera with LED flash. Karbonn has added a front facing VGA camera for video calls as well. The phone's 4.5" display will have a good qHD (960x540) resolution, a first for Indian manufacturers, and very impressive too. It is to be believed based on earlier reports for the display to be of IPS make, which is only better.

Karbonn Smart A24 is scheduled to launch by end of August. Expect more news and details between now and then on this device.

Source

**My thoughts:*

First of all guys, since I'm a regular writer now, I really need to know how I'm doing. Mind you I've written this news piece here and only here. No where else has this article been published (I mean the writing, the source is given for the news).

Now, I'm really REALLY excited about this handset. Now I'm happy I didn't buy a smartphone already. Would have regretted it, with such a device within grasp now. Thank god it's not a dual-sim (hate those). 

I couldn't really ask for more right? It's all there. Those dream specifications. And if the Karbonn A9 is any indication, the design of the device is also set to be similar (and hence, great!).

I personally can't wait for this phone. Hope the dual core chipset is something commonly used, like say a TI OMAP 4460 or Snapdragon S3. That way it will easily get custom ROMs as these chipsets are quite popular (TI OMAP 4460 is on the Galaxy Nexus, and Snapdragon S3 is the most common dual-core used since last year for high-end devices).


----------



## Debu_013 (Jul 9, 2012)

use of a familiar chipset doesnot mean that it will suport a custom rom.
It depens on the bootloader and the overall implementation of the phone.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I was expecting more excitement by this phone.

I remember the Micromax A85 which could have been a great phone had it been 13k and come with the latest Android of it's time.

Also the locked boot loader didn't help.


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2012)

Only if its arm, karbonn tablet has Xburst, compatibility issues.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ It's an MIPS chip?

But I'm pretty sure this one will be a Snapdragon or TI OMAP dual core.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 11, 2012)

^
At 13k I doubt its gonna be a Snapdragon or TI OMAP.


----------



## SunE (Jul 11, 2012)

Well if it is indeed TI OMAP then I might end up buying one as a backup phone


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2012)

Im hoping it is. Anyways it seems most likely to be the TI OMAP.

Why? Because it's the only dual-core chipset to have a stable Jelly Bean release already (the Galaxy Nexus itself).

And this phone allegedly comes with Jelly Bean.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2012)

Any ideas about teh build quality and durability factor ?
At 13k its a good buy , but that scares me about the build quality.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Any ideas about teh build quality and durability factor ?
> At 13k its a good buy , but that scares me about the build quality.



If the Karbonn A9 is anything to go by, it might just be good.


----------

